# People on the Ice!!



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

*How many inches of ice before you get on the ice?*​
3-4 iches213.33%4-6 inches640.00%6-8 inches640.00%8-10 inches16.67%


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Word has it that there are people going out on Baldhill. I don't know what kind of luck they are having. I guess there is 3-4" where they are going out on. This is on the northside of the crossing. The the guy I talked too said, "I like to ice fish, but just not that bad!" I also heard that guys were going on the southside on Hobart. I wouldn't want a cold bath that bad!! Be Safe Guys!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im not going out until i see alot of guys walkin out across the ice!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll give it a couple weeks. There's a point where you're a hardcore, but there's also a point where you're a moron. :splat:

Be safe everyone!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Saw people driving on 7" or less last year, not quite that brave myself. When you drive on ice that is thin, it makes funny noises, this I can guarantee. Some guy in a full sized pickup drove past me last year on 7" of ice and all I can say is that I thought I was going threw the ice too.SCARRY! a couple of fish isn't worth a trip to the morgue or a missing pickup full of equipment. THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Amen to that Brad!!! I saw the same thing in northern MN last year. I was questioning driving the 4-wheeler on the ice and there were people driving pickups on the ice.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

I agree.Use common logic.And just because there's a vehicle out there doesn't mean it's safe!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Anybody starting to venture out onto the pipe yet??? Im really getting itchy to hit the ice[/u][/b]


----------

